# separate machine stats?



## 123bob (May 10, 2009)

F@H noob checking in here.....

Is there a way to determine the production of an individual card under my 123bob account?  I'd like to evaluate how my cards are running against each other.

For WCG, I can go to my WCG page and get a list of how individual machines are producing.  Example below.

Here's part of my crunching farm's individual machine totals.  You click on a machine to get that machine's details.






Here's my main rig, El-Machino-4's, daily output for the last few days.  (A dual Harper rig)





One thing I'd like to do is evaluate how my 8600GTS is doing against the 260-216s.

I also have a systray install on my workbench machine (260-216) to evaluate against the console installs I have on my farm rigs for the 260-216s.  (I'm trying out the systray install so I could show a neighbor and the family the neat folding graphic.  I may be able to hook the neighbor into doing this.  He's an IT guy for the local phone company... ) 
My real question is how well this install does against a console install if I run it in the tray only, with the graphics window closed.

BTW, I have 3 of the new 260-216s installed and folding.  I have 3 more to go.  (I picked up two more since my post on the Fold/WCG thread...)  I'm trying to determine what machines to land the 3 new ones in.

So, if there's a stats page for this, please let me know.  If not, is there another way to do this, even manually counting points somehow?

Thx,
Bob


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2009)

Best way to see performance between seperate F@H clients is FahMon really. I haven't seen a stats page for F@H that said more than just how many machines/clients are folding under the current folder's ID/Name, at least not like WCG. Doesn't mean it's not out there tho!

But using F@H mon, label each client by hardware, i.e. GTX260 1, 8600GT, q6600, etc. That's what I do it works out pretty well, the program is easy to work with and works over networks too (with proper allowances of course).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2009)

Like Kursah said, use Fahmon to guage the production of your rigs/cards. You will need to network the rigs together to share files. Below is a screen shot of my current Fahmon.


----------



## 123bob (May 10, 2009)

So you use the "PPD" column in FahMon to determine that rig's daily output?  Do you know if that's an immediate day's statistic or an average of several days?  (I can check that out by playing with it I guess.  Sorry for all the noob thoughts....  My brain races pretty fast when I'm on something new to me.)

And to set up FahMon to do this you use file sharing, and share the folder that the target F@H is in, right?  I then go drag that shared folder onto one FahMon location, such as my workbench machine, yes?

EDIT: Can I have more than one FahMon instance running?  For instance, can I run one FahMon on the local farm machine and run another on the workbench machine?

Thx much guys. 

Bob

*EDIT#2* - Answered my own questions for this post.....now I only have to get file sharing running right on the farm...  So far the local FahMon PPDs show no difference between the 260-216 systray install and a 260-216 console install, provided I don't bring up the viewer.  

The 8600 rig shows 1,437 PPD, the workbench 260-216 systray install shows 6,498 PPD, and one of the farm 260-216 console installs shows 6,447 PPD. (I also realize that I'll have to take stats for several days in order to really conclude anything.) *:END EDIT
*


----------



## 123bob (May 10, 2009)

What do the asterisks mean in the PPD column of FahMon?   See Buck's pic to see them.  Some have it, some don't.

Thx,
Bob


----------



## 4x4n (May 10, 2009)

Different wu's give you different ppd. The 511 point ones are the worst for ppd. Fahmon is really the only way to monitor each client. Watch your temps on those 511's too. They ususlly run 10 degrees or so higher on my cards.

Your power company is going to love you now Bob, you've caught the folding bug.  Before you know it you're going to have 2 gpus per rig.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 11, 2009)

123bob said:


> What do the asterisks mean in the PPD column of FahMon?   See Buck's pic to see them.  Some have it, some don't.
> 
> Thx,
> Bob



The asterisk's refer to estimated PPD and it generally shows on the GPU's. CPU's are shown in real-time PPD(hence, no asterisk's) due to the longer step frequency.


----------



## 123bob (May 11, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Different wu's give you different ppd. The 511 point ones are the worst for ppd. Fahmon is really the only way to monitor each client. Watch your temps on those 511's too. They ususlly run 10 degrees or so higher on my cards.
> 
> Your power company is going to love you now Bob, *you've caught the folding bug*.  Before you know it *you're going to have 2 gpus per rig*.



Hehehe...I'm already riddled with cruncher's disease. What's one more major addiction... 

2 cards per rig.....What?  I must not have had my tin foil hat taped down good enough.  You're reading my mind. I'm near Portland, so I must be in your range.......

Bob


----------



## 123bob (May 15, 2009)

I seem to be having a bit of trouble with getting fahmon to read the file-shared rigs across the network.  I checked the "ignore async clocks" box but still get them turning blue at various times.  I've never seen all of them green at the same time, like the fahmon shot above.  I'm using vista 64 bit on all of these machines.

The individual machine's local fahmon does not show this behavior so I think it may have something to do with the update timing? 

Any tips?

This is what I'm seeing....





BTW, I should be putting out around 44k a day with this configuration.  I crunch, and fold, 24/7/365.

Thx,
Bob


----------



## Kursah (May 15, 2009)

I'll be adding another GTX260 soon, replacing my G/F's 9600GT with one. It's a 192sp and will only recieve a light OC to keep the fan quiet, maybe around 600/1400 1100. But even at that speed it'll be an improvement from the GT. I'll miss the trusty 9600GT, but it's going to a good home. 

Nice contributions 123bob, wish I could afford to donate that much! Crunching on cpu's and Folding on gpu's ftw!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2009)

123bob said:


> I seem to be having a bit of trouble with getting fahmon to read the file-shared rigs across the network.  I checked the "ignore async clocks" box but still get them turning blue at various times.  I've never seen all of them green at the same time, like the fahmon shot above.  I'm using vista 64 bit on all of these machines.
> 
> The individual machine's local fahmon does not show this behavior so I think it may have something to do with the update timing?
> 
> ...



Try sync'ing all your rigs to the exact same time and set for the same time zone. It worked for me.


----------



## 123bob (May 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Try sync'ing all your rigs to the exact same time and set for the same time zone. It worked for me.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090514/Capture006.jpg



Thx Buck, that seemed to do the trick.


----------

